# telling sex



## wallz33 (Mar 3, 2007)

i have rbps how can i tell if there male or female? mine are juvies only 2-3 inches but im thinking of adding more but i want to get opposite sexes.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

its nearly impossible to tell what is male from female in rbps...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

flirt with one. If it winks back its either a girl or a gay fish.

hehe j/k as stated they are difficult to sex with out detailed inspection. usually requiring dissection. 
Unless you can catch one laying eggs.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

look between the fins for a pair of balls.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

men have a penis and testicles and women have the holly temple( vagina).

there is no real way to sex piranha until the wild monkey dance begins.


----------



## wallz33 (Mar 3, 2007)

i guess i just have to wait for the wild monkey dance thanks guys


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

How often will they mate if there are male and females and what is the ratio to male female


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

<<<<-------this is a FEMALE


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> CROSSHAIR223 Posted Today, 05:27 PM
> <<<<-------this is a FEMALE


That was so unnecessary.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > CROSSHAIR223 Posted Today, 05:27 PM
> > <<<<-------this is a FEMALE
> 
> 
> That was so unnecessary.


Actually, the majority of the comments in this thread were unnecesary.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Agreed.....I think the unexperianced need to refrain from commenting....although this question does get old....still no reason to bring in all the bullcrap.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > CROSSHAIR223 Posted Today, 05:27 PM
> > <<<<-------this is a FEMALE
> 
> 
> That was so unnecessary.


Thanks DAD







you kill me Frank.

Just wondering what meeting you all have where you choose to post in some threads about "these comments are all wrong" and yada yada and you totally miss other threads which are WAY overboard.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

no meetings....I just think one or two goofy posts is enough......there was actualy one one decent post with the answer to this thread....all the others were just off topic.....and you are right....many many threads get derailed just as this one did....many are overlooked.....only reason I spoke up was that 1 out of 4 comments were damn near useless


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> no meetings....I just think one or two goofy posts is enough......there was actualy one one decent post with the answer to this thread....all the others were just off topic.....and you are right....many many threads get derailed just as this one did....many are overlooked.....only reason I spoke up was that 1 out of 4 comments were damn near useless


I agree totally with you. This I think was basically the old noob question we all ask at one time or another and alot of us chose to joke rather than help. I feel it was done in jest though and not in the way of insult.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I didn't feel in was an insult......enough said.....no harm no foul


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> I didn't feel in was an insult......enough said.....no harm no foul


lol that's why I said I felt it was in jest bud and not an insult lol. Say though, I notice that after watching my breeders for a certain amount of time I can usually tell the females but no big identifying marks. I take I've just gotten used to seeing them and have figured out the male/female???? What about you leasure??? You breed too, was just wondering


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a vast differance in attitude if that is what you mean. I only have one proven pair, but just aquired a couple more reds at 1 1/2 years old 7-8". Been kept quit well, and always displayed dark features in zippas tank, so I figure they will be proven by mid spring in hopes that is. Time will tell if our mind has some sort of sex determining sensor which makes us belive a certain fish is female before proof......lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I was making a point that long time members should know better than following up with more unhelpful information. Not picking on you CROSS........but.....enough was enough from EVERYONE. 
Newbies ask the same questions over and over again and I too am guilty for sometimes over-responding and it can be frustrating. All it takes is a quick search to see HOW MANY TIMES this question has been asked. Another reason why I try to avoid any more "repeat" question threads. But this one started out innocent enough and from there I count only 1 helpful reply.



> *Thanks DAD you kill me Frank.*


Abortion should have been an option in your case.







j/k :laugh:


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I was making a point that long time members should know better than following up with more unhelpful information. Not picking on you CROSS........but.....enough was enough from EVERYONE.
> Newbies ask the same questions over and over again and I too am guilty for sometimes over-responding and it can be frustrating. All it takes is a quick search to see HOW MANY TIMES this question has been asked. Another reason why I try to avoid any more "repeat" question threads. But this one started out innocent enough and from there I count only 1 helpful reply.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dad, why not just name me Sue???

You think my comment was not needed???







why not call the kettle black.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Damn dad, why not just name me Sue???
> 
> *As you wish.*
> 
> You think my comment was not needed??? why not call the kettle black.


Then we agree that everyone not posting an actual helpful/informative reply to the original question should have stayed out of it. See how easily things work out?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just wondering what meeting you all have where you choose to post in some threads about "these comments are all wrong" and yada yada and you totally miss other threads which are WAY overboard.


Unfortunately we can't possibly read every post in every thread...that's where the report button comes in handy. We also can't keep up with all the signatures and avatars which break forum rules...thanks for pointing yours out.











> 2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
> * This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
> *-Thong shots*
> -Nudity and near nudity
> ...


Now if you had a picture of a female piranha as an avatar, that would have helped the thread!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> Just wondering what meeting you all have where you choose to post in some threads about "these comments are all wrong" and yada yada and you totally miss other threads which are WAY overboard.


Unfortunately we can't possibly read every post in every thread...that's where the report button comes in handy. We also can't keep up with all the signatures and avatars which break forum rules...thanks for pointing yours out.











> 2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
> * This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
> *-Thong shots*
> -Nudity and near nudity
> ...


Now if you had a picture of a female piranha as an avatar, that would have helped the thread!








[/quote]

Ohh so then I guess it's okay to do in some where you find time and not others?







and I've already Spoken to GG about my avatar in which I changed it from the original not to show the entire shot. I thank you for taking such concern in my Avatar end enough to post the rules. I bet you were a hall monitor in your school too.









Perhaps you should venture into the funny pic thread as well and pick on some of the others who are posting pics in fun as the thread suggests.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry, upon re-reading my post I realize it sounds as though I'm attacking you which I'm not. I was simply pointing out some humor. I simply don't understand the need to have tattle tale like behavior which is how all the avatar and pic problems start. I'm sorry if my Avy offends you but I love my wife and thus put her in my avatar. As to the theme? Well, I'm a guy and lol that should say enough. I'm lucky that she let me use it







As I said before I love my wife









To reiterate what I said before I think it's quite clear that all of us were joking and having fun about the sexing of piranhas. If you can't glean that by reading the thread I am truly sorry.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just wondering what meeting you all have where you choose to post in some threads about "these comments are all wrong" and yada yada and you totally miss other threads which are WAY overboard.


Unfortunately we can't possibly read every post in every thread...that's where the report button comes in handy. We also can't keep up with all the signatures and avatars which break forum rules...thanks for pointing yours out.











> 2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
> * This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
> *-Thong shots*
> -Nudity and near nudity
> ...


Now if you had a picture of a female piranha as an avatar, that would have helped the thread!








[/quote]

Ohh so then I guess it's okay to do in some where you find time and not others?







and I've already Spoken to GG about my avatar in which I changed it from the original not to show the entire shot. I thank you for taking such concern in my Avatar end enough to post the rules. I bet you were a hall monitor in your school too.









Perhaps you should venture into the funny pic thread as well and pick on some of the others who are posting pics in fun as the thread suggests.
[/quote]








If it's not seen, then how can it be addressed?

I'm glad you spoke with GG...if he's fine with 3/4ths of a thong shot showing, then so be it.

The rules weren't posted for your benefit...I know you know the rules...they were posted to dissuade others from following in your stellar example.

Hall monitor, 'eh?







If you only knew.
Sorry to dissapoint you, but I gained my hall monitoresque qualities when I became an adult and a biology teacher. I apologize if my penhcant for pointing out inappropriate pubescent behaviors offends you, but it comes with the territory.

Thanks for the invite to the funny pics thread, but I tend to avoid the lounge...too much crap and not enough substance. I joined this site to learn more about p's and I continue to be a part of it to help others. My time is best spent in the Piranha Forums


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> Just wondering what meeting you all have where you choose to post in some threads about "these comments are all wrong" and yada yada and you totally miss other threads which are WAY overboard.


Unfortunately we can't possibly read every post in every thread...that's where the report button comes in handy. We also can't keep up with all the signatures and avatars which break forum rules...thanks for pointing yours out.











> 2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
> * This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
> *-Thong shots*
> -Nudity and near nudity
> ...


Now if you had a picture of a female piranha as an avatar, that would have helped the thread!








[/quote]

Ohh so then I guess it's okay to do in some where you find time and not others?







and I've already Spoken to GG about my avatar in which I changed it from the original not to show the entire shot. I thank you for taking such concern in my Avatar end enough to post the rules. I bet you were a hall monitor in your school too.









Perhaps you should venture into the funny pic thread as well and pick on some of the others who are posting pics in fun as the thread suggests.
[/quote]








If it's not seen, then how can it be addressed?

I'm glad you spoke with GG...if he's fine with 3/4ths of a thong shot showing, then so be it.

The rules weren't posted for your benefit...I know you know the rules...they were posted to dissuade others from following in your stellar example.

Hall monitor, 'eh?







If you only knew.
Sorry to dissapoint you, but I gained my hall monitoresque qualities when I became an adult and a biology teacher. I apologize if my penhcant for pointing out inappropriate pubescent behaviors offends you, but it comes with the territory.

Thanks for the invite to the funny pics thread, but I tend to avoid the lounge...too much crap and not enough substance. I joined this site to learn more about p's and I continue to be a part of it to help others. My time is best spent in the Piranha Forums








[/quote]

Cool Cool, if you're a Bioteach then you'll like this. My mom always told me, "Men are just failed females at birth" LOL
Upon studying biology myself there are some....well....scary truths about what a mans anatomy truly is from female form.
Is it 3/4th I was told 1/2 and shrunk it again to half. If it is more than allowed then I shall change it yet again


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just wondering what meeting you all have where you choose to post in some threads about "these comments are all wrong" and yada yada and you totally miss other threads which are WAY overboard.


Unfortunately we can't possibly read every post in every thread...that's where the report button comes in handy. We also can't keep up with all the signatures and avatars which break forum rules...thanks for pointing yours out.











> 2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
> * This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
> *-Thong shots*
> -Nudity and near nudity
> ...


Now if you had a picture of a female piranha as an avatar, that would have helped the thread!








[/quote]

Ohh so then I guess it's okay to do in some where you find time and not others?







and I've already Spoken to GG about my avatar in which I changed it from the original not to show the entire shot. I thank you for taking such concern in my Avatar end enough to post the rules. I bet you were a hall monitor in your school too.









Perhaps you should venture into the funny pic thread as well and pick on some of the others who are posting pics in fun as the thread suggests.
[/quote]








If it's not seen, then how can it be addressed?

I'm glad you spoke with GG...if he's fine with 3/4ths of a thong shot showing, then so be it.

The rules weren't posted for your benefit...I know you know the rules...they were posted to dissuade others from following in your stellar example.

Hall monitor, 'eh?







If you only knew.
Sorry to dissapoint you, but I gained my hall monitoresque qualities when I became an adult and a biology teacher. I apologize if my penhcant for pointing out inappropriate pubescent behaviors offends you, but it comes with the territory.

Thanks for the invite to the funny pics thread, but I tend to avoid the lounge...too much crap and not enough substance. I joined this site to learn more about p's and I continue to be a part of it to help others. My time is best spent in the Piranha Forums








[/quote]

Cool Cool, if you're a Bioteach then you'll like this. My mom always told me, "Men are just failed females at birth" LOL
Upon studying biology myself there are some....well....scary truths about what a mans anatomy truly is from female form.
Is it 3/4th I was told 1/2 and shrunk it again to half. If it is more than allowed then I shall change it yet again








[/quote]

The scary truth is that we are all females by default if the Y chromosme is defective! The Y chromosome itself is originated from a mutated X chromosome. Most girls also get a kick out of the fact that it is small in comparison to an X chromosome and contains much less information.

3/4...1/2







there's a reason I don't teach math.







If GG is okay with it, then it must be fine.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> Just wondering what meeting you all have where you choose to post in some threads about "these comments are all wrong" and yada yada and you totally miss other threads which are WAY overboard.


Unfortunately we can't possibly read every post in every thread...that's where the report button comes in handy. We also can't keep up with all the signatures and avatars which break forum rules...thanks for pointing yours out.











> 2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
> * This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
> *-Thong shots*
> -Nudity and near nudity
> ...


Now if you had a picture of a female piranha as an avatar, that would have helped the thread!








[/quote]

Ohh so then I guess it's okay to do in some where you find time and not others?







and I've already Spoken to GG about my avatar in which I changed it from the original not to show the entire shot. I thank you for taking such concern in my Avatar end enough to post the rules. I bet you were a hall monitor in your school too.









Perhaps you should venture into the funny pic thread as well and pick on some of the others who are posting pics in fun as the thread suggests.
[/quote]








If it's not seen, then how can it be addressed?

I'm glad you spoke with GG...if he's fine with 3/4ths of a thong shot showing, then so be it.

The rules weren't posted for your benefit...I know you know the rules...they were posted to dissuade others from following in your stellar example.

Hall monitor, 'eh?







If you only knew.
Sorry to dissapoint you, but I gained my hall monitoresque qualities when I became an adult and a biology teacher. I apologize if my penhcant for pointing out inappropriate pubescent behaviors offends you, but it comes with the territory.

Thanks for the invite to the funny pics thread, but I tend to avoid the lounge...too much crap and not enough substance. I joined this site to learn more about p's and I continue to be a part of it to help others. My time is best spent in the Piranha Forums








[/quote]

Cool Cool, if you're a Bioteach then you'll like this. My mom always told me, "Men are just failed females at birth" LOL
Upon studying biology myself there are some....well....scary truths about what a mans anatomy truly is from female form.
Is it 3/4th I was told 1/2 and shrunk it again to half. If it is more than allowed then I shall change it yet again









[/quote]

The scary truth is that we are all females by default if the Y chromosme is defective! The Y chromosome itself is originated from a mutated X chromosome. Most girls also get a kick out of the fact that it is small in comparison to an X chromosome and contains much less information.

3/4...1/2







there's a reason I don't teach math.:laugh: If GG is okay with it, then it must be fine.








[/quote]

I wish you didn't post that nay, delete it! That gives women more info then they need about our simple minds lol My wife is gonna read that and call me simpleton or something worse lol But the bright side is I can always blame my faults such as, leaving the fridge cracked, toilet seat up, yada yada yada to being "Simple"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't agree that the male is a female by default. That was largely created and accepted by scientists for a number of years. In the last few years using mice for example, its becoming more accepted that the X chromosome is actually neutral and is neither sex. Male chromosomes are more complex than female in development, but the jury is still out on how complex it is with each other.

I'm sure BioTeach can dig up some facts on what I'm stating, I'm going by a 2002 Scientific American mag I read during that time frame. I'm sure more has been published since then.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I don't agree that the male is a female by default. That was largely created and accepted by scientists for a number of years. In the last few years using mice for example, its becoming more accepted that the X chromosome is actually neutral and is neither sex. Male chromosomes are more complex than female in development, but the jury is still out on how complex it is with each other.
> 
> I'm sure BioTeach can dig up some facts on what I'm stating, I'm going by a 2002 Scientific American mag I read during that time frame. I'm sure more has been published since then.


Then how would you explain XX? Wouldn't that mean the child would lack either sex? Or would it be "A" sexual??? If "X" is what the female gives no matter what and the male contributes either an "X" or a "Y" wouldn't that simply mean that X is female but nuetral when Y is added or would it mean that the "X" given by the male is "Neutral" and when combined with females "X" triggers "Female"??? Either way the sex is dependant on the male. The female no matter what gives "X" which means by default alone we are pre-programmed to be female, hence the nipples on men that we don't need. Am I crazy or just not understanding????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Then how would you explain XX? Wouldn't that mean the child would lack either sex? Or would it be "A" sexual??? If "X" is what the female gives no matter what and the male contributes either an "X" or a "Y" wouldn't that simply mean that X is female but nuetral when Y is added or would it mean that the "X" given by the male is "Neutral" and when combined with females "X" triggers "Female"??? Either way the sex is dependant on the male. The female no matter what gives "X" which means by default alone we are pre-programmed to be female, hence the nipples on men that we don't need. Am I crazy or just not understanding????


Re-read what I wrote. I said I read a different theory in Scientific American (circa 2002). I'm not aware and haven't looked if any progress has been made to lend strength to the report or not. But going by my memory of the article, the human chromosomes are more complex than what was originally believed from the 1950's studies wence it began of "female default" theory. That's why I asked BioTeach if he new of any recent studies that he may have overlooked. I'm certainly not up to date on it, but DNA issues regarding chromosomes changes quite freguently and not all of it is carved in stone or completely "proved" as we learn more.

Missed your "nipples" remarks. We all start out the same way in the early stages of development if I recall correctly at 14 weeks, then changes take place including testosterone for male development.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > Then how would you explain XX? Wouldn't that mean the child would lack either sex? Or would it be "A" sexual??? If "X" is what the female gives no matter what and the male contributes either an "X" or a "Y" wouldn't that simply mean that X is female but nuetral when Y is added or would it mean that the "X" given by the male is "Neutral" and when combined with females "X" triggers "Female"??? Either way the sex is dependant on the male. The female no matter what gives "X" which means by default alone we are pre-programmed to be female, hence the nipples on men that we don't need. Am I crazy or just not understanding????
> 
> 
> Re-read what I wrote. I said I read a different theory in Scientific American (circa 2002). I'm not aware and haven't looked if any progress has been made to lend strength to the report or not. But going by my memory of the article, the human chromosomes are more complex than what was originally believed from the 1950's studies wence it began of "female default" theory. That's why I asked BioTeach if he new of any recent studies that he may have overlooked. I'm certainly not up to date on it, but DNA issues regarding chromosomes changes quite freguently and not all of it is carved in stone or completely "proved" as we learn more.
> ...


LOL, no YOU re-read what you wrote. You stated, *"I don't agree that the male is a female by default.* That was largely created and accepted by scientists for a number of years. In the last few years using mice for example, its becoming more accepted that the X chromosome is actually neutral and is neither sex. Male chromosomes are more complex than female in development, but the jury is still out on how complex it is with each other.

You are saying you "read" something and throwing it out there now and before you stated it clearly as your opinion. That's why I asked you in question form and instead you tell me you just read. So why disagree if you don't know is my point.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Oopps.......I miswrote that; should have been "don't disagree".


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It's been awhile since I've read/researched anything on sex determination.









X-chromosomes have a lot of genetic info, little of which has to do with sex determination. The Y-chromosome has little genetic information compared to the X-chromosome, but arguably its most impotant region is known as SRY (for sex-determining region Y) sometimes referred to as TDF (testes determining factor). Anyhow, if that region on the Y chromosome is defective, you develop as a female with all the secondary sex characterisitics (breasts, vagina, etc...), but no female sex organs (I believe you will have nonfunctioning internal testes). It is also possible to be XX and male if there was an "illegitimate" cross over between an X and Y chromosome of your father's sperm resulting in an X sperm with a portion of the SRY. This, I believe, is the information gleaned from those mice studies. I haven't read/seen anything that contradicts this or anything that has shed much new information...just more confusing information.









Keep in mind though that all I have just said is what is currently known and accepted about sex determination in humans (well, at least that I know of that is accepted enough to be published for HS and Introductory college textbooks). As Frank pointed out, sex determination is not fully understood...in other species it follows different sets of rules which complicates the problem of understanding sex determination in all sexually reproducing organisms, not just humans.

I'm sure if we had any current genetics major/graduate students, they could give us more up to date info!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I'm sure if we had any current genetics major/graduate students, they could give us more up to date info!


Then we'd have to get a lesson on phylogenetics and evolution........another subject altogether on why male bats lactate, etc.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > I'm sure if we had any current genetics major/graduate students, they could give us more up to date info!
> 
> 
> Then we'd have to get a lesson on phylogenetics and evolution........another subject altogether on why male bats lactate, etc.
> ...


Lactating males...









I like the hypothesis that it has to do with compounds in the food they eat...makes sense considering it was observed in only a couple species of fruit bats in Malaysia. Natural selection is full of wonderful surprises, so I guess it wouldn't be too crazy if it turned out to be an evolved trait!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Lactating males...
> 
> I like the hypothesis that it has to do with compounds in the food they eat...makes sense considering it was observed in only a couple species of fruit bats in Malaysia. Natural selection is full of wonderful surprises, so I guess it wouldn't be too crazy if it turned out to be an evolved trait!


Yah, makes one wonder if cavemen breast fed their kids.







Seriously though, wasn't there a story about a guy that had his nipple sucked on for several months and he lactated? I don't know if that's weird science or what.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Yah, makes one wonder if cavemen breast fed their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Never heard that one...sounds like an episode of Jerry Springer!









It is supposed to be possible. Men do have mammary glands. They can be activated by hormone treatments, treatment for prostate cancer, and I guess having your nipple sucked on for several months...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

the real question is.........who the hell was doing the sucking??????????????


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

reading this thread i think my sarcastic meter broke


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Just look between their leags and see if they have balls! Ah-Hahahahahahaha ha ha ha! oh....somebody already said that??


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

I would say the females would be bigger since girls have boobs and ass. DAMN checkout the back on that P!!!


----------

